# Well I thought it was funny



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in 
despair, he has his first meeting with the devil.

Satan: â€œWhy so glum?â€

Guy: â€œWhy do you think? Iâ€™m in hell!â€

Satan: â€œHellâ€™s not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. You 
a drinking man?â€

Guy: â€œSure, I love to drink.â€

Satan: â€œWell, youâ€™re gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays, all we do is 
drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, Tab, and Fresca. We 
drink â€™til we throw up, and then we drink some more! And you donâ€™t have 
to worry about getting a hangover, because youâ€™re dead anyway.â€

Guy: â€œGee that sounds great!â€

Satan: â€œYou a smoker?â€

Guy: â€œYou better believe itâ€

Satan: â€œAll right! Youâ€™re gonna love Tuesdays We get the finest cigars 
from all over the world, and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer - no 
biggie, youâ€™re already dead, remember?â€

Guy: â€œWow thatâ€™s awesome!â€

Satan: â€œI bet you like to gamble.â€

Guy: â€œWhy, yes, as a matter of fact I do.â€

Satan: â€œGood, â€™cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps, 
blackjack, roulette, poker, slots, whatever. If you go bankrupt, it 
doesnâ€™t matter, youâ€™re dead anyhow.â€

Guy: â€œCool!â€

Satan: â€œWhat about drugs?â€

Guy: â€œAre you kidding? Love drugs! You donâ€™t meanâ€¦?â€

Satan: â€œThatâ€™s right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big 
bowl of crack or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can 
do all the drugs you want. Youâ€™re dead so who cares.â€

Guy: â€œWow! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!â€

Satan: â€œYou gay?â€

Guy: â€œNoâ€¦â€

Satan: â€œOooo, Fridays are gonna be toughâ€¦â€


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine

:lol:


----------

